# Self Rescue



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well took my new Ocean Kayak to a nearby lake today to practice self rescue. I tried it several times a couple of weeks ago and had no trouble flipping it back upright but I was having trouble getting back in and kept flipping it back upside down, wearing myself out; only to go home frustrated. So, I had checked out YouTube videos and studied to see what I was doing wrong. Long story short I was reaching across to the other side when trying to get back on which caused it to flip again. So, today I went back to the lake and kept my hands on the side I was entering stayed low and popped right on. Yes! So, I flipped myself a total of ten times and had no trouble getting back in. I had also purchased a paddle float to try out. It blew up quick and I practiced using the paddle float and entering with one arm; simulating myself being injured and only having one arm to use. With the float I was able to get back in with very little effort. So, now I feel confident to self rescue in the event of flipping. Now I can't wait until October to get back to the coast.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I will be doing some practice myself soon. That is something all kayakers should do every year. The water is cold by October. What type of cold weather gear do you plan to use? If you plan to fish through the cold months, I highly recommend a full paddling suit (sometimes referred to as a semi-dry suit).


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't think it would be difficult to re-enter a sit on top kayak in deep water but I found that technique is everything and I hate to think what could've happened if I hadn't practiced and worked on the technique. With the wrong technique it was so easy to tire out quickly but now I have confidence knowing what I have to do when it happens. I plan on continuing my practice and technique. I read somewhere on another forum where someone had stated if you can't self rescue you have no business being on a kayak. That's right after my first two practice trips attempting self rescue. That's when I started watching every video I could find to try to figure out what I was doing wrong and deciding I was going to keep flipping and trying until I figured it out. I use to scuba in cold water all the time and have done a lot of ice dives with the rescue dive team so I'm no stranger to cold water. I'm old school I guess even though I'm 52 so I have a full wet suit. I know water temps can get down in October/November so I will be prepared. To anyone who has never practiced self rescue I urge you to practice before it happens. Be safe and safe yaking.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

During the warmer months when I'm out fishing I have jumped into the water for a quick cool off. Re-entry has always been easy. Note: just using 1 side put yourself perpendicular to the yak & with one thrust pull yourself in with a quick turn to your bum or back and just flop your feet in. This is how I have always done it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

wannabeangler said:


> During the warmer months when I'm out fishing I have jumped into the water for a quick cool off. Re-entry has always been easy. Note: just using 1 side put yourself perpendicular to the yak & with one thrust pull yourself in with a quick turn to your bum or back and just flop your feet in. This is how I have always done it.


I agree once you get the technique down it's pretty easy. But, I'm sure many go out and have never practiced. Without the right technique and confidence it would be so easy to wear yourself out quickly and not be able to self rescue. I watched a video of this guy named Yak Motley (Named "He almost died") night fishing with a friend and the friend flipped under 3 mile bridge; lost most of his fishing gear and barely got back on his kayak because his inflatable vest didn't inflate and he couldn't self rescue. Even with Motley holding the flipped kayak stable so he could get back in he barely made it back in. Later in the video Motley was sitting in his truck and you could tell by his facial expression that he was thinking there's no way he would've gotten in. Here's the link to the video: https://youtu.be/yY5kX6v4wIs


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Was fishing the James River in early springtime for the annual shad run. Water was very cold (50's or so). Unfortunately, my anchor must have got stuck on a log and as I was pulling up to get it loose I didn't realize the current had me sideways in the river....as I yanked up, it pulled back so hard I was pulled head-first into the river and came up on the other side of my kayak before I even knew what happened. Fortunately, I also had practiced getting back on and can tell you that cold water combined with moving current makes it even harder to do! I pulled myself up quickly and landed exactly as I had practiced....but....was cold and confused as to what had just happened. Fishing gear was gone and my paddle floating down river (didn't have it secured back then). A boater helped me retrieve it and home I went. As Papa-T has mentioned, it WILL save your life one day and am 100% sure it helped me save myself that cold spring morning.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree. I do use a stretch paddle leash on the Yak. Even in a lake when you flip the paddle can float away quickly. In current like a river it's almost impossible to retrieve unless it's on a leash. Glad you were able to quickly self rescue.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

How easy it is to get back in depends alot on your size and the kayak itself. A big guy getting into a less stable than some kayak like in that video is going to have a harder time. It looks liked he almost flipped it again trying to get back in.

In my case, I'm a smaller guy at 5' 7" & 165 lbs and I paddle a Ride 135 which is a freaking barge. If I actually knew how to do a backflip, I could probably do them on that thing. I can get back in it pretty easily. I keep my paddle leashed in open water and If I go alone, I have an extra paddle in the front hatch, just in case.

VA-Apraisr, not preaching here, but if you like to fish when the water is less than 70 degrees, you really should consider investing in a paddling suit or like some use; waders/wading belt(s)/dry top combo. I recommend the paddling suit. A worthy investment IMO.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm just an average size guy standing at 6'1", 255 lbs Cold water below 70? Heck, I don't wear any gear until water temps drop below 65. I guess we each have our tolerances.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm the worlds biggest [email protected]#&y when it comes to being cold. Was at the HRBT last Friday night, water temp was 74 but air was less than 70. After a few hours, my wet parts were cold. Once my feet get cold, that's it, I'm done. If I fell in at say the 1st island and would have to paddle back like that, I'd be cussing the whole way.


----------

